# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  OpenOffice1.0.2 Spreadsheet problem

## luh

hi
wenn ich unter oo eine tabelle erstelle gibt es mir nacher keine Zellenränder aus beim drucken. wo kann ich das verstellen? 
luh

----------

